# vumetro que corte en frecuencias determinadas (6 leds)



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando un vumeter de 6 leds,que representen 6 niveles diferentes de amplitud de audio pero tengo unos inconvenientes, ya que este debe contar a 20Hz en frecuencias bajas y a 15Khz en frecuencias altas. No se como realizar esto...tengo una configuracion para el vumeter, pero de mas leds, 
- puedo hacerlo con 6 leds no mas?
- como corto las frecuencias requeridas (20Hz en frecuencias bajas y a 15Khz en frecuencias altas)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Casi con seguridad tu fuente de señal ya corta en esos valores o muy cerca de estos.

¿ Se puede conocer el por que ese requerimiento ?


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

es un requerimiento para el vumeter.....pero no se como realizarlo?
como lo calculo? o como puedo hacer una configuracion con ese requerimiento?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Se realiza con un filtro pasa-banda.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ...¿ Se puede conocer el por que ese requerimiento ?



¿ Es un secreto ?


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

no para nada....es porq*UE* me lo pidieron asi! creo que lo pideron para que averiguara del tema.
pero no se como hacerlo, es mi gran duda e incognita.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Un filtro Pasa-Banda es un filtro pasa-Altos en serie con un Pasa-Bajos.

El primer filtro Pasa-Altos "Corta" las frecuencias (En tu caso) inferiores a 20 Hz y el segundo Pasa-Bajos "Corta" las frecuencias superiores a 15 Khz.

En el Foro hay varios post sobre como calcularlos.


----------

